# Black & Brown spots



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some black and brown spots on the GRP bodywork of my MH and have had some success using Autoglym Tar etc Remover. But some won't budge. I can loosen some with my finger nail (I know that's not a great idea but it shows that they are removable) and then the Autoglym removes the rest...........sometimes!

Anyone have a better infallible suggestion?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you clarify if this is the same problem I have?

My roof has hundreds (if not thousands) of tiny black marks which are very difficult to get rid of. I can thin them out a bit but wear myself out before too long. 8O despite cleaning the roof fairly regularly, they are still there. BTW, it is only the roof which is affected.

I am reluctant to try anything too strong on the paintwork and so would also be interested in any replies.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it is Tar, then White Spirit or WD-40 will help to soften them before you remove them with a tissue soaked in the same stuff.

Oil, ditto.

If it is recently dried paint, those solvents will also help if the paint is still soft.

Peter


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

747 said:


> Can you clarify if this is the same problem I have?
> 
> My roof has hundreds (if not thousands) of tiny black marks which are very difficult to get rid of. I can thin them out a bit but wear myself out before too long. 8O despite cleaning the roof fairly regularly, they are still there. BTW, it is only the roof which is affected.
> 
> I am reluctant to try anything too strong on the paintwork and so would also be interested in any replies.


Yes, they're up there too. The brown ones may be plant deposits, some shrub seeds are sticky and mine resemble the Amelanchier shrub next to the MH! As for the black spots, some probably are Tar and may be the ones that have come off easily. Spider and fly droppings are similar. But I'm suspecting that some are pollution, possibly from the continent because of the high pressure, as we have similar spots on quite a few plants' leaves and on our bins.

I need to check the Autoglym's contents to see if it contains a version of white spirit. It does say that most tar will run when it's applied and stubborn spots may require 'a little rubbing'. I've been putting all my weight behind it :roll:

Can I sue Germany?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You could grow a decent crop of potatoes on our MH roof until last week! Now shiny new :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We (Liam and grandson) used a strong solution of autoglyn MH cleaner sloshed on and left for about 10 mins. then washed off with water and then Bobby Dazzler. The few black spots that were left after the water rinse were easily removed with baby wipes before the final Bobby Dazzler stage. Do leave the stuff on for longer than recommended on the label though. It took it a long time to get through the gunge.

Sue


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a clay bar on ours, it will shift all residue, lime, bird droppings and tar deposits.

I've used the Bilt Hamber one, you don't need an additional spray, just use water in an old bottle with trigger [like dettox etc]

They cost around £10-12.

I've found a good technique; cut the bar into small chunks maybe a 16th of the size, take 2 chunks, then drop a chunk in cup of hot water [this will soften it, allow a couple of minutes]. Do the same with the 2nd chunk whilst using the 1st chunk that was in the hot water. This way you don't have to wait around.

Squirt the offending area with water and rub the softened chunk of clay bar until the 'spot' has gone, the clay bar will get darker as it mops up the kak. If you drop on the ground DO NOT use it [it will get gritty and scratch], bin it and get a new chunk.

Once you've clay bar'd, wash and wax.

w


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I should start by saying that I did wash to MH first and then discovered that these spots remained. The Autoglym was very disappointing, even on what was clearly fly/spider poo.

The key issue is that we had only wash/waxed previously and never did a full scale polish. So these deposits stuck well and hardened. It's doubtful that the Autoglym did much at all although a few spots did succumb, in part, to repeated applications.

The solution? A very strong solution of bio-washing up liquid and water applied with a dish washing sponge and occasionally a light rub with the rough side of the sponge.

Next job a thorough shampoo followed by a resin wax, applied by electric polisher, but first, the thunderstorms :roll:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just cleaned the GRP overcab, which was covered in black spots. We've several large english lime trees and they produce awful sticky sap which I'm sure contributes to the mess.

I tried a number of different cleaning products on small patches to see what worked best, including Mer car shampoo, fenwicks shampoo, aldi black streak remover, T-Cut, but the thing that shifted the most of the mess was a bowl of hot water with a generous dollop of Mer Car Shampoo in it, and a really stiff-bristled brush.

I'd already cleaned the overcab so, to demonstrate the effectiveness, I cleaned the top surface of our Status 530 aerial.

The difference is pretty dramatic (see photos below). The scrubbing brush didn't get every single spot off the overcab, so I resorted to neat fenwicks caravan cleaner on a cotton cloth, which shifted the remainder.

I then gave it a coat of wax.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

My first attempt would be to buy some TFR traffic film remover diluted and sprayed onto the wet van, then sponge/brush to agitate, and hose off, should take most of it away then finish with autoglym super resin polish


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

TFR is great stuff but DO NOT get it anywhere near your decals as it may take the colour out of them.


----------

